# Dudas con limitador de corriente para fuente de alimentación



## Omar789 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tengo un problema con una fuente de alimentacion bipolar, mas en especifico en la proteccion contra exeso de carga.
cuando conecto una carga a la fuente me baja su voltaje mas o menos 2 volts, estube tomando medidas y el problema es que los transistores que se supone limitan la corriente (los BC547) entran en conduccion a un potencial de menos de 0.7 V (producto de la resistencia de 0.5omhs y la corriente maxima) entre base y emisor y es cuando la salida solamente es la corriente que circuila por las resistencias de 470k, de hecho estos transistores solo estan en corte cuando no hay carga y conducen una pequeña corriente cuando se le conecta una carga que es cuando el voltaje de la fuente cae, probe con varios transistores pero todos parecen estar igual conducen una corriente de aprox 1.5microampers aun sin que se active el transistor.
¿Como puedo solucionar el problema?, o si alguien tiene otro circuito de proteccion contra exceso de corriente que me pueda dar 
 ayudenme porfa


----------



## El nombre (Jul 15, 2009)

te falta la intensidad que le sacas a la fuente.
veamos:
la confucción teórica del transistor es 0,7V pero no la práctica. Suponiendo que es 0,7 tienes una intensidad máxima de... (calculalo)
si quieres sacar más intensidad máxima tienes que despejar la R. El valor que obtendrás será inferior al valor actual.
Esto es teórico ya que te has dado cuenta que la tensión de conducción es inferior a 0,7V. Ya te he dado la pista.
Saludos

Pd. Te he mareado un poco pero es una forma de llegar a la solución de un problema.
Ps2 La caida que se produce al consumir es debido a las caidas que tienes en el transitor y la R ya que el estabilizador estabiliza antes de la salida. si mides la tensi-on en la salida del estabilizador veras que es correcta. (tiro de cabeza y a lo rapido, igual me equivoco) Piensa que el corte lo haces por medio del transistor. Modificando el circuito puedes evitar eso.
resaludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí y sigue el tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/156079/
Tal vez te ayude en elago.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Omar789 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno El nombre tienes toda la razón que en la práctica varían un par de cosas, en mi caso tengo una corriente de colector en el transistores BC547 y BC557 aún cuando no se produce la corriente máxima (que es la que activaría estos transistores), ésta pequeña corriente es de aproximadamente 1.5microampers pero me cambia la salida, tambien varié la resistencia considerando una polarización de menos de 0.7V y llegué a la conclusión que hay una pequeña corriente antes de que se polarize la union base emisor en las hojas de datos encontré una corriente de atajo que se aproxima a lo que medí, lo  que haré seré modificar la salida censando la corriente antes de la regulación como lo sugieren unos circuitos del link que proporcionó  elaficionado para ver si se elimina ese efecto a la salida.

elaficionado ya he checado un par de circuitos de los links que me pasaste y funcionan bien pero en la parte de el transistor de paso pero en la limitación de corriente parece que no anda bien, pero eso lo reviso con mas calma, solo me quedo una duda, tu propones una resistencia de 0.68 Ohms entre colector y emisor, ¿Que consideraciones tomaste para esa resistencia?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 17, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=210184#210184
Tal vez te sirva de algo.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Omar789 (Jul 19, 2009)

Muchas gracias elaficionado ésto me sirve un montón, te debo una grande.


----------



## Iria (Nov 13, 2009)

Hola: Estoy empezando a introducirme en asignaturas de electrónica, este año, y bueno, me está costando un poco :S.

He subido el esquema de un circuito que debo hacer en el laboratorio, pero no consigo entender su funcionamiento. Se trata de construir esa fuente de corriente, y  debo calcular el valor de R2 para que la corriente que circule a su través esté en el margen de 2 a 20mA.   (R1 es 4k9).    Pero no sé como calcular R", porque el AO no está realimentado negativamente; entonces funciona como comparador no?¿?  No sé en que estado está el transistor, y el AO también traga corriente por su salida......
¿Como puedo hallar R2?  Espero que alguien pueda echarme una mano, y explicarme el funcionamiento del circuito  :S 
Luego también me preguntan para que valor de R3 el circuito deja de comportarse como fuente de corriente constante.

Bueno, espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.

Muchas gracias de antemano.   ; )


----------



## tevaadarelsol (Dic 9, 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos,

Resulta que tengo hecha una fuente a partir de una fuente ATX de PC y le tengo puesto un regulador de voltaje, hecho con un lm338 (creo recordar, ahora mismo no la tengo delante ni puedo mirarla) y un par de tip3055 en paralelo, de manera que es regulable desde 0 a 12v y se supone que da toda la corriente de la fuente, es decir, 24A a 12v.

La cuestión es que me gustaría añadirle un limitador de intensidad, de manera que pueda por ejemplo regularla para que me entregue como máximo 500mA a 12v, 2A a 5v, 10A a 3,3v... es decir, poder regular tanto el voltaje de salida como limitar la corriente máxima que entrega.

He estado buscando y mirando esquemas y circuitos pero no soy capaz de encontrar uno que me sirva, que sea "plug and play" con lo que ya tengo hecho, puesto que todo lo que encuentro es para hacer una fuente completa y mis conocimientos no llegan a tanto como para saber separar la parte que me interesa del regulador de corriente.

Es por esto que os agradecería una ayuda con un circuito que me siva para lo que quiero, y que pueda diseñarlo y añadirlo a lo que ya tengo sin tener que rediseñar la fuente por completo.

Muchísimas gracias de antemano, un saludo!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 9, 2014)

Para eso sería un shunt antes de los reguladores que le quieras poner, de otra forma no creo, pues si quieres que limite o corte a 10A a 3.3V por ejemplo, si tu regulador solo te da 1A por ejemplo, antes de que tu limitador actúe el regulador ya lo habrá hecho.

Es sí o sí antes de la etapa de regulación.

Salu2!


----------



## tevaadarelsol (Dic 9, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Para eso sería un shunt antes de los reguladores que le quieras poner, de otra forma no creo, pues si quieres que limite o corte a 10A a 3.3V por ejemplo, si tu regulador solo te da 1A por ejemplo, antes de que tu limitador actúe el regulador ya lo habrá hecho.
> 
> Es sí o sí antes de la etapa de regulación.
> 
> Salu2!



Bueno, sería una buena solución si es tal y como me lo imagino:

Fuente PC --> regulador de corriente --> regulador de voltaje

¿Me equivoco? puesto que aunque tengo algo de idea de electrónica no manejo tanto como muchos de los que andáis por aquí, ya me gustaría a mí...

En ese caso, ¿cómo podría hacer eso? puesto que ese regulador / limitador de corriente debería ser capaz de regular hasta los 24A que me entrega la fuente, pero los esquemas que he encontrado sólo son hasta 5A porque el lm338 no da más...

Otra cosa, haciendo ese montaje, ¿no me afectaría después al voltaje que puedo regular al haber limitado antes la corriente?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 9, 2014)

tevaadarelsol dijo:


> Bueno, sería una buena solución si es tal y como me lo imagino:
> 
> Fuente PC --> regulador de corriente --> regulador de voltaje
> 
> ...



Sip, sería algo así, antes de tus reguladores de voltaje uno de corriente, pero me suena raro eso de que a X voltaje X corriente, a Y voltaje Y corriente, eso como que complicaría el asunto 

El limitador de corriente trabajará con un shunt de 0.33 ohm por ejemplo, pero sería de alta potencia, por dar un número sería de 20W si es que manejarás 24A máximo.

Para soportar mayor corriente, el arreglo de zener+resistencia+transistor de potencia junto con el arreglo del shunt tienes para manejar altas corrientes podría servirte.

O puedes hacer eso de que amplían la corriente que pueden manejar con un regulador ajustable + transistor de potencia. 

La resistencia shunt es de tan bajo valor que no se notará, siempre es inferior a 1 ohm. Y, el limitador lo puedes modificar para que simplemente te limite la corriente a valores seguros o que corte la corriente cuando exceda cierta corriente circulante.

La segunda opción se me hace mejor, te sirve por si la cajeteas haciendo corto en la salida, así proteges el transistor de potencia.

Salu2!


----------



## tevaadarelsol (Dic 9, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Sip, sería algo así, antes de tus reguladores de voltaje uno de corriente, pero me suena raro eso de que a X voltaje X corriente, a Y voltaje Y corriente, eso como que complicaría el asunto
> 
> El limitador de corriente trabajará con un shunt de 0.33 ohm por ejemplo, pero sería de alta potencia, por dar un número sería de 20W si es que manejarás 24A máximo.
> 
> ...




Madre mía qué lío...

Lo de poder regular X corriente a X voltaje lo digo porque ya que tengo un regulador de voltaje para poder sacar la tensión que quiera, poder poner también un regulador de corriente para sacar la intensidad que quiera.

Entre las opciones que comentas, me quedo con la segunda del regulador ajustable puesto que es justamente mi idea, la de poder regular la intensidad máxima, y puesto que también estaba pensando en poner protección contra cortocircuito (que tampoco sé cómo hacerla), si mato dos pájaros de un tiro, mejor que mejor.

Sin embargo, me pierdo un poco con tu explicación puesto que como digo no llego a ese nivel. ¿Serías tan amable de pasarme un esquema a ver si consigo entenderlo?

Muchísimas gracias por tus explicaciones!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 9, 2014)

tevaadarelsol dijo:


> Madre mía qué lío...
> 
> Lo de poder regular X corriente a X voltaje lo digo porque ya que tengo un regulador de voltaje para poder sacar la tensión que quiera, poder poner también un regulador de corriente para sacar la intensidad que quiera.
> 
> ...



Sip, el "Shunt" te sirve para medir corriente, limitar la corriente y para proteger contra cortos circuitos.

Ahora, un ejemplo de una fuente regulada con transistor y zener:







Y el ejemplo de un medidor con shunt:






RSC es la resistencia shunt, una de 0.33 ohm a 5W para practicar te serviría, pero para manejar altas corrientes deberá ser de mayor potencia, tal vez 20W por decir un número 

Cuando la diferencia de potencial es mayor a 0.7V en RSC, Q2 conduce y pone en corte a Q1. Aunque se me ocurre tomar esa señal de Q2 para activar un driver para un relé que corte cuando exceda cierta corriente.

Salu2!


----------



## tevaadarelsol (Dic 9, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Sip, el "Shunt" te sirve para medir corriente, limitar la corriente y para proteger contra cortos circuitos.
> 
> Ahora, un ejemplo de una fuente regulada con transistor y zener:
> 
> ...




La idea por lo que entiendo sería hacer el segundo montaje pero con posibilidad de que sea regulable, algo que sólo veo en la primera. Lo que no sé es a dónde van conectados los colectores de Q1 y Q2, así como Vc, ni qué componentes son los necesarios para estos montajes.

¿Sería abusar mucho de tu paciencia pedirte si me pudieras pasar un esquema de lo que quiero montar? es decir, el regulador ajustable con los transistores de potencia, el zener y todo lo necesario, de manera que pueda diseñar ese mismo esquema en eagle y montarlo sobre PCB para ponerlo en la fuente entre la salida de la fuente de PC y el regulador de voltaje que ya tengo...

Sé que es demasiado pedir y no tienes porqué hacerlo, lo que pasa es que me pierdo porque no llego a comprender cómo hacerlo yo mismo y por mucho esquema que veo no saco nada en claro...

Muchas gracias de antemano, aunque no puedas pasarme el esquema te agradezco igualmente tus respuestas!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 9, 2014)

Donde dice "unregulated no se que" es la salida de voltaje de tu fuente y donde dice "regulated output" es tu nueva salida regulada, ahí para variar el voltaje es cambiando el diodo zener, ya sea un zener ajustable como el TL431 o un simple zener, pero con la segunda opción no podrás ajustarlo.

R4, suelo usar una de 100 ohm a 470 ohm, pero creo que hay un cálculo para eso, será cuestión de buscar. El zener será de 1W o más.

Ahora la imagen del shunt:

Q1 es el mismo transistor que Q4 de la imagen anterior, por lo que todo el circuito te queda así:



Q1 será de alta potencia (TIP35C por ejemplo) y Q2 uno de propósito general (MPSA42 por ejemplo).

Rz deberás calcularla, aunque yo suelo usarlas de 100 a 470 ohm a 1W.

C1 pues es para filtrado, pues tal vez de 1 a 10uF por ejemplo...

ZD1 es el zener para regular el voltaje, por ahí leí que para saber que voltaje obtendrás debes restarle 0.7V al voltaje del zener. Por ejemplo, si es de 15V, tendrás a la salida 14.3V, si quieres obtener los 15V pon un diodo común en serie con el zener para aumentar los 0.7V que caen en la juntura BE, aunque igual, que alguien me corrija si estoy diciendo barbaridades 

RShunt es la resistencia shunt que se usará para medir la corriente. Hay que poner otros componentes para que se active a determinada tensión, sino se activará apenas hayan 0.7V en la base de Q2.

Eso te dará una idea, igual, en el foro hay varias 

Por ahí ví una que trae todo lo necesario, será cuestión que la busque para ver si te sirve.

Salu2!



Esta sería otra idea:






Tendrás que calcular cuántos diodos debes poner para que corten el transistor, eso lo haces por ley de ohm:

I= V/R

Usando los dos diodos como en la imagen, cortará el transistor cuando circulen casi 12A 

I= V/R

I= 1.4V (caída de ambos diodos) / 0.1175 ohm (0.47 ohm/4, pues son 4 en paralelo).
I= 11.9148 y "chorrocientos" números


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 9, 2014)

Hola.

Una fuente de PC no sirve para obtener de 0 a 12V, con el LM338, ya que, el LM338 necesita como mínimo 3V voltaje de entrada (Vi) - voltaje de salida (Vo), es decir Vi- Vo>=3V.

Sí, Vi=12 , Vo=¿?

12-Vo=3 ==> Vo=9V, es l máximo voltaje que se obtiene con 12V. Esto es sin considerar los casi 2V adicionales que necesita el limitador de corriente.

El reforzador de corriente y el Limitador de corriente, sugerido por el fabricante de reguladores de voltaje de 3 terminales positivos.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Los Mensajes  #2 y #98 (mejor si lees todo el tema)



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tevaadarelsol (Dic 9, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Donde dice "unregulated no se que" es la salida de voltaje de tu fuente y donde dice "regulated output" es tu nueva salida regulada, ahí para variar el voltaje es cambiando el diodo zener, ya sea un zener ajustable como el TL431 o un simple zener, pero con la segunda opción no podrás ajustarlo.
> 
> R4, suelo usar una de 100 ohm a 470 ohm, pero creo que hay un cálculo para eso, será cuestión de buscar. El zener será de 1W o más.
> 
> ...



Tras darle unas cuantas vueltas a esos esquemas y a tus explicaciones, creo haber entendido que esos esquemas son para poder regular voltaje y no corriente, ¿me equivoco? ¿o es que soy demasiado zoquete?





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Una fuente de PC no sirve para obtener de 0 a 12V, con el LM338, ya que, el LM338 necesita como mínimo 3V voltaje de entrada (Vi) - voltaje de salida (Vo), es decir Vi- Vo>=3V.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que me comentas de la caída de tensión, pero me surgen dudas puesto que ahora mismo la que tengo hecha puede regularse desde 2 a 11.4 aproximadamente, y lo tengo hecho con un regulador (que no sé cual es ahora mismo puesto que no la tengo delante) que ataca la base de dos 2n3055 para proporcionar la salida.

Además le he estado echando un ojo al hilo que me enlazas, y la verdad es que por lo que consigo entender en ese hilo construyen una fuente regulable en tensión, cuando lo que yo pretendo es poder regularla en corriente...


----------



## tevaadarelsol (Dic 9, 2014)

Creo que finalmente lo dejaré por imposible, puesto que veo que no tengo el conocimiento necesario para hacer lo que me gustaría y no consigo entender las soluciones que me aportais...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 9, 2014)

tevaadarelsol dijo:


> Creo que finalmente lo dejaré por imposible, puesto que veo que no tengo el conocimiento necesario para hacer lo que me gustaría y no consigo entender las soluciones que me aportais...



Pero me surge una pregunta, para qué quieres limitar la corriente?  eso es lo que aún no entiendo. De todas formas, si quieres variar la corriente el circuito sigue en aumento.

Salu2!


----------



## tevaadarelsol (Dic 10, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Pero me surge una pregunta, para qué quieres limitar la corriente?  eso es lo que aún no entiendo. De todas formas, si quieres variar la corriente el circuito sigue en aumento.
> 
> Salu2!



Me gustaría limitar la corriente para poder regular la intensidad a la salida, para en el caso de conectar algún circuito delicado o algo no "quemarlo" metiendole 24A.

La idea me viene de las fuentes comerciales, que puedes ajustar tanto la tensión como la corriente... me gustaría hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 10, 2014)

tevaadarelsol dijo:


> Me gustaría limitar la corriente para poder regular la intensidad a la salida, para en el caso de conectar algún circuito delicado o algo no "quemarlo" metiendole 24A.
> 
> La idea me viene de las fuentes comerciales, que puedes ajustar tanto la tensión como la corriente... me gustaría hacer lo mismo.



Para limitar la corriente puedes hacerlo colocando una resistencia en serie con los diodos, o un potenciómetro para cambiar el "umbral" de detección de sobrecarga.

Aunque eso de "no quemarlo" me suena a que aún no sabes que un circuito no toma toda la corriente que pueda proveer la fuente, sino que nada más la que necesita


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2014)

Considerando y haciendo la salvedad del hilo dónde está puesto el circuito :



Fogonazo dijo:


> Por favor dejar por aquí:
> 
> Ideas locas.
> Circuitos NO comprobables
> ...


 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/recicladero-arenero-109982/#post873306

Podrias probar (hay uno funcionando hasta 12V 2A) éste limitador ultra sencillo , deberás reemplazar los díodos por unos de 10 amperes y reemplazar el LM317 por el LM338 para andar por los 5A

Ver el archivo adjunto 114733_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/939197/ _ 
Los elementos en rojo del simulador solo son la "carga" para poder simular

Saludos !


----------



## tevaadarelsol (Dic 10, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Para limitar la corriente puedes hacerlo colocando una resistencia en serie con los diodos, o un potenciómetro para cambiar el "umbral" de detección de sobrecarga.
> 
> Aunque eso de "no quemarlo" me suena a que aún no sabes que un circuito no toma toda la corriente que pueda proveer la fuente, sino que nada más la que necesita




Lo de la resistencia no sé, no termino de verlo del todo adecuado por tema de disipación de calor y potencia de ésta... Preferiría poder regularlo de alguna otra manera más "elegante".

Respecto a lo de "no quemarlo", sé que el circuito toma la corriente necesaria de la fuente pero, si nos ponemos en caso de que haya un cortocircuito en la salida, no será lo mismo que la intensidad pueda subir hasta los 24A que tenerla limitada a, por ejemplo, 700mA. De ahí que también haya pensado en ponerle protección contra cortocircuito....





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Considerando y haciendo la salvedad del hilo dónde está puesto el circuito :
> 
> Podrias probar (hay uno funcionando hasta 12V 2A) éste limitador ultra sencillo , deberás reemplazar los díodos por unos de 10 amperes y reemplazar el LM317 por el LM338 para andar por los 5A
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias @dosmetros !! en el esquema que me has puesto sí que soy capaz de ver qué componentes forman el limitador de corriente y cuales el de voltaje, por lo que puedo sacar una muy buena idea de cómo hacer sólo el limitador de corriente.

Con respecto al uso del LM338 que soporta hasta 5A, ¿sería posible poner varios de ellos en paralelo para obtener hasta los 24A? Imagino que también deberé cambiar los diodos por unos mayores o poner más de ellos en paralelo para soportar dicha corriente, ¿estoy en lo cierto?

Edito: Vale, acabo de ver que sí es posible conectar varios lm338 en paralelo, de este modo:







En cuyo caso Rs según pone en esa web deberá de ser de 0.3ohm 5w, e imagino que esa resistencia R1 es la que en el circuito que me pones se ha cambiado por los dos diodos, ¿cierto?


Por cierto, ¿cual sería el valor de ese potenciómetro?


----------



## opamp (Dic 10, 2014)

Si se te hace muy complicado , puedes recurrir a los eternos fusibles,más aún si mencionas cortocircuito, encuentras desde cientos de mA hacia arriba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2014)

Vamos por partes , ese circuito surgío como experimentación a pedido de un Forista que quería convertir su fuente variable con un LM317 , "en fuente de laboratorio". Cómo había que usar resistencias escalonadas de potencia y una llave selectora también de potencia , y eso complicaba la compra y la economía $  entonces traté de hacer un circuito con una sola resistencia y un transistor amplificador . . . pero se complicaba mucho para aquel Forista de conocimientos básicos.

Así que se me ocurrió usar la caida de voltaje de los díodos que es media logarítmica respecto de la corriente.

La forma de poner los reguladores en paralelo es con una resistencia de 0,1 Ohm 5 o 10 Watts en serie a la salida de cada uno . . . hay que probar cómo afecta eso al circuito , se puede probar con uno solo + la reistencia , a ver que habría que ajustar 

Los díodos tienen que ser los rectificadores comunes y corrientes , no sirven los rápidos de fuente conmutada , yo usaría los de alternador de automotor que son baratos.

El Potenciometro , dice el diagrama 1k y la resistencia 100 Ohms 1/4 de Watt 

Así cómo está limita desde 7 mA a 2 A 

Saludos !


----------



## lanix1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yo me vi a la necesidad de armar una fuente de 100 VCD a 4 AMP. La fabrique con con un transformador de 220VCA a 110VCA, solo que en lugar de los 220VCA en el primario la alimente con 110VCA y me dio de salida los 85 VCA y después regule a 100 VCD. Solo que con un pequeño corto por mínimo que fuera me dañaba los transistores de salida del regulador.

Me di a la tarea de diseñar esto y armarlo, con una resistencia shunt de 10W que no ocupa mas. Todos son LM741C y arme una fuente de 12VCD aparte. Funciono muy bien. por si a alguien se le ofrece subo diagrama.


----------



## cristian_elect (Mar 2, 2015)

Aqui le dejo un enlace con videos de circuito de fuente DC DC con control de corriente.


----------



## williamzc (Ene 10, 2017)

buenas tardes, estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica y tengo una fuente conmutada de 12v, de esas que no son variables, pero dan buen amperaje. le agregue un modulo step up para lograr que sea variable y llegue a los 30V obviamente el amperaje que puedo usar disminuyo pero aun asi esta bien, unos 4A.
Mi pregunta es existirá alguna forma de agregarle un limitador de corriente a la salida del step up algo que sea plug and play un modulo o algo. ¿existirá?no lo he encontrado o quizá no lo he buscado con el nombre correcto.

lo que quisiera es algo asi:

Fuente conmutada(12v)-------->step up------>Limitador de corriente


----------



## Scooter (Ene 10, 2017)

Hay módulos de esos con los dos controles, es cuestión de buscar.


----------



## williamzc (Ene 10, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Hay módulos de esos con los dos controles, es cuestión de buscar.



hola gracias por tu respuesta, si he visto unos módulos con reguladores de voltaje y corriente, el problema es que los que he visto llegan a 12V y soportan una corriente de 2.5A me gustaria
que de un poco más, por ello compre el step up ya que con el tengo hasta 30v y 5A. mi problema es el regulador de corriente


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2017)

williamzc dijo:


> hola gracias por tu respuesta, si he visto unos módulos con reguladores de voltaje y corriente, el problema es que los que he visto llegan a 12V y soportan una corriente de 2.5A me gustaria
> que de un poco más, por ello compre el step up ya que con el tengo hasta 30v y 5A. mi problema es el regulador de corriente


¿ Para que ?, ¿ Por que deseas limitar la corriente ?


----------



## williamzc (Ene 10, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Para que ?, ¿ Por que deseas limitar la corriente ?



hola, por manera de protección para el modulo step up


----------



## Kasuki (Ene 10, 2017)

Es por ello que ya venden el 2 en 1 DC-DC 8A Automatic Step Up Step Down Adjustable Power Module, que regula voltaje y corriente algunos incluyen el módulo con display.


----------



## williamzc (Ene 10, 2017)

Kasuki dijo:


> Es por ello que ya venden el 2 en 1 DC-DC 8A Automatic Step Up Step Down Adjustable Power Module, que regula voltaje y corriente algunos incluyen el módulo con display.



En serio muchas gracias por tu respuesta, no sabia de la existencia de estos modulos. Gracias.


----------



## Kasuki (Ene 10, 2017)

Hay gran variedad de diferente voltaje y corriente. Si los buscas tanto como step up y step down encontraras el que sea más factible para tu fuente,  el año pasado ya lanzaron uno al mercado con display y indicadores .

Hay un modulo muy bueno es el XL4005-DC-DC Step Down Module 5A with Voltage Display back y incluye salida de carga vía USB.


----------



## williamzc (Ene 10, 2017)

Kasuki dijo:


> Hay gran variedad de diferente voltaje y corriente. Si los buscas tanto como step up y step down encontraras el que sea más factible para tu fuente,  el año pasado ya lanzaron uno al mercado con display y indicadores .
> 
> Hay un modulo muy bueno es el XL4005-DC-DC Step Down Module 5A with Voltage Display back y incluye salida de carga vía USB.



gracias y disculpe por tantas preguntas.he estado buscando como me dijo, ha esto se refería con displays , voltaje y corriente variable no?


----------



## Kasuki (Ene 10, 2017)

williamzc dijo:


> gracias y disculpe por tantas preguntas.he estado buscando como me dijo, ha esto se refería con displays , voltaje y corriente variable no?



Si a eso me refería algunos son de más potencia otros de menor potencia, algunos más compactos traen el display en la misma PCB, ya tendrías que buscar uno que se te adapte a tu voltaje y corriente a limitar.

Puedes preguntar lo que necesites y la fuente la vas usar para laboratorio?


----------



## williamzc (Ene 12, 2017)

Kasuki dijo:


> Si a eso me refería algunos son de más potencia otros de menor potencia, algunos más compactos traen el display en la misma PCB, ya tendrías que buscar uno que se te adapte a tu voltaje y corriente a limitar.
> 
> Puedes preguntar lo que necesites y la fuente la vas usar para laboratorio?



la pienso utilizar para practicar y empezar en la electrónica, como ya tengo un fuente switching de 12v ese modulo es perfecto. en un futuro pienso construir mi propia fuente desde cero,pero primero tengo que aprender más.

Gracias por todas sus respuestas me han servido bastante


----------



## HecMa (Abr 19, 2017)

Tengo una fuente de DC a 12v y una corriente maxima de 20A
Quiero poder limitar la corriente que entrega y me gustaria
poder variar el limite.

Alguna sugerencia de como lograr esto. ...


----------



## yorsk2004 (Abr 19, 2017)

La corriente es una consecuencia (o efecto) al aplicar la tensión a la carga. Por ende la carga es quien demanda la corriente, el valor de 20A es el nominal de la fuente y es lo máximo que recomienda el fabricante para no estropearla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2017)

Tu empresa de electricidad provee ochocientos mil Amperes , sin embargo tu solo enciendes una lámpara sin limitarle nada ¿ No ?

Cada cosa consume solo lo que necesita , aunque la fuente sea de (pueda proveer) un millón de Amperes.

Las fuentes de PC también tienen 5 Vdc


----------



## papirrin (Abr 19, 2017)

Pregunta...para que quieres limitarla?
Solo algunos componentes requieren que se límite la corriente como los diodos led, láser o motores por mencionar algunos.
También si vas a hacer una fuente de laboratorio es importante limitar la corriente .


----------



## HecMa (Abr 20, 2017)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
Es cierto que cada elemento consume solo
lo que nicesita, el problema esta en hacer un
corto, yo quiero poder limitar la corriente maxima
para poder porteger un poco mis componentes.
Ademas como menciona papirrin es una buena idea
hacer una fuente de laboratorio o algo parecido.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2017)

Necesitas poner el diagrama de tu fuente para hacer la modificación... 
Normalmente se pone una resistencia shunt que sense la corriente y que corte con transistores de potencia el flujo de corriente.


----------



## HecMa (Abr 20, 2017)

Es un fuente comercial, estuve buscando pero
no pude encontrar un diagrama que la describa, 
esta es la fuente.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2017)

mira lee este articulo, para que te vayas empapando...

https://www.i-ciencias.com/pregunta...rriente-de-un-cortocircuito-de-la-carga-a-20a

sobretodo la primer respuesta...


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Ene 30, 2019)

Anteriormente he hecho una fuente de alimentación con voltaje regulable utilizando el LM317 . Esta fuente lo hice con un transformador 0-24V de 2A.
Mi pregunta es si ¿se puede hacer una F.A. que se pueda regular el amperaje que sale?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Anteriormente he hecho una fuente de alimentación con voltaje regulable utilizando el LM317 . Esta fuente lo hice con un transformador 0-24V de 2A.
> Mi pregunta es si ¿se puede hacer una F.A. que se pueda regular el amperaje que sale?


Hola caro Don DeadlyKiller , es perfectamente hacer una fuente de curriente con lo mismo LM317 , basta consultar su hoja de datos técnicos donde es esplicado como armar.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2019)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Anteriormente he hecho una fuente de alimentación con voltaje regulable utilizando el LM317 . Esta fuente lo hice con un transformador 0-24V de 2A.
> Mi pregunta es si ¿se puede hacer una F.A. que se pueda regular el amperaje que sale?


Tal como te comenta *Ganiel*, es posible hacer, dentro de cierto rango, una fuente ajustable de corriente.

Y yo consulto ¿ Para que te serviría tal fuente ?


----------



## Gasparv (Ene 30, 2019)

Las fuentes de corriente tienen unas aplicaciones muy concreta, por ejemplo las cadenas de LED, sistemas de alumbrado público y otras. Pero, en general, lo que suelen tener algunas fuentes de tensión es un limitador de intensidad. 
G.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 30, 2019)

En laboratorio es tremendamente común tener fuentes reguladas en corriente y tensión. Claro que sólo uno de los reguladores actúa cada vez, el primero con el que "tropiece" la realidad.

Su uso, en todo aquello en lo que quieras controlar la corriente; carga de supercaps a corriente constante, alimentación de leds, carga de baterías...


----------



## Gasparv (Ene 31, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> En laboratorio es tremendamente común tener fuentes reguladas en corriente y tensión. Claro que sólo uno de los reguladores actúa cada vez, el primero con el que "tropiece" la realidad.
> 
> Su uso, en todo aquello en lo que quieras controlar la corriente; carga de supercaps a corriente constante, alimentación de leds, carga de baterías...



En cierta época trabajé en la reparación de equipos de audio. Era muy común encontrar los transistores finales quemados, y algún problema en la polarización y los excitadores. Una vez sustituidos y revisado se colocaba una BOMBILLA de 40W en SERIE con la alimentación (230V) y eso evitaba que se quemaran. No era más que un limitador de corriente. 

En pequeña señal, o sin carga (altavoces)  el efecto de tal limitador no era importante y permitía comprobar los niveles de tensión en reposo.

G.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Ene 31, 2019)

Gracias, alguien sabe como cerrar las respuestas de este post?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2019)

Aqui no se cierran. Gracias.

https://www.google.com./search?sour........0....1..gws-wiz.....0..0i131.7Pco7C4TH60


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 31, 2019)

Esta fuente funciona bien y se puede regular el voltaje  y la corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2019)

Esa se trata aqui : Cambio valor potenciómetros de Fuente de Laboratorio Sales Kit 112 - Terrazocultor


----------

